# FS Savage Mod.12 .204 Barrell



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD. SOLD SOLD. I have a Savage Mod.12 .204 take off barrel for sale. It is a blued luster 26 in varmint contour barrel. A few rounds down it but is in very good shape. Took it off to build a wildcat. Probably good for about another 10,000 rnds. Has the factory nut and lug. $100.00 PM me if interested. This is a Mod. FV Small Shank barrel.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump. Make me an Offer I can't refuse. Lol.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Bump. Make me an Offer I can't refuse. Lol.


I have a couple Werthers hard caramels in my pocket.... trade?


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

I have this gun in a 223, do you know what I would need to do to allow my gun to shoot 204 if I bought this barrel?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RG the OG said:


> I have this gun in a 223, do you know what I would need to do to allow my gun to shoot 204 if I bought this barrel?


PM sent.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have a couple Werthers hard caramels in my pocket.... trade?


Ummmmm. I like werthers but I just found out I'm diabetic.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RG the OG said:


> I have this gun in a 223, do you know what I would need to do to allow my gun to shoot 204 if I bought this barrel?


It costs me about $40.00 to have a gun smith pull out the .223 barrel and install any barrel that handles any cartridge that fits your bolt face (.378 bolt face). Just a few cartridges that works are the .204 Ruger, 20 Practical, 20 Tactical, 20 Vartag, any of the small base rounds. You can buy the go - no go gauges for $$$$, and a barrel vise (or build your own vise) and a Savage nut wrench. You have a great rifle that is super accurate. Don't ever sell it, it can be built into anything you want in the small base rounds. Go to Northland Shooters Supply and look at all the options for that rifle. Barrels, triggers, stocks, the list is endless.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump. Price drop.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD.


----------

